# Problem mit FastCGI



## Quest (14. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
bisher habe ich keine trafficstarken Websites auf meinem Server und deshalb eher SuPHP an die Kunden ausgegeben.
Zum Testen habe ich 2 meiner eigenen Seiten mal auf FastCGI umgestellt.
Die eine davon ist eine Installation von Piwik Analytics und die andere ist ein SimpleMachiensForum.

Bei jedem ~20 Seitenaufruf bekomme ich einen 500 Internal Server Error
Ein Blick in das Logfile zeigt mir, dass ich da weit nicht der einzige bin.
Es ist immer die selbe Meldung:
[Sat Aug 13 18:13:16 2011] [warn] [client 95.33.33.106] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Sat Aug 13 18:13:16 2011] [error] [client 95.33.33.106] Premature end of script headers: index.php

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich am Besten mit der Suche anfange?
Die Hilfestellungen aus dem Netz zu diesem Fehler sind ja eher ... dürftig.
Bei dem Server handelt es sich um einen nach Perfect Server Squeeze installierten OpenVZ Container.


----------



## Till (14. Aug. 2011)

Sind irgendwelche limits in openvz erreicht?


----------



## Quest (22. Aug. 2011)

Danke für den Wink, da hätt ich aber auch wirklich selbst drauf kommen können :/
shmpages hatte nen recht hohen failcnt.


----------

